# Ghostbusters Afterlife



## Studio E (Feb 6, 2022)

Just wanted to mention this film and soundtrack. I so rarely watch or enjoy films I do watch these days. I really had no assumptions going into this film, and had it not been for my wife really wanting to see it, I might have just passed on it, but wow. I really enjoyed the film and the soundtrack. I am indeed a child of the 80s and at 53, don't feel like I could have been born in a more perfect era for experiencing not only the amazing music of all the composers of that era, but to also be truly awestruck by the magic of it all. To be 8-years old and to see Star Wars, and in the years in and around that, seeing Indiana Jones, Back to the Future, etc.....just what an amazing time. 

Watching this film and hearing the soundtrack while watching it truly felt like that level of magic again. I seriously hate on movies all the time, but this one just won my heart over almost immediately and it felt like a super fun ride all the way through it. The score sounds SO good. Not just the music, but the recording and mix are just killer! It makes me want to double-down on my orchestral writing all over again (though I will and do say this about twice a year, every year anyway, haha). I know Goldsmith was the original GB composer, but I'm not that familiar with that score. Apparently Simonsen really stuck close to the original in trying to honor the previous work and then also further develop it. It really won me over. 

I really just wanted to make the post because I was so excited about it. I did a search on the forum and didn't see it mentioned. If you haven't checked it out, it's well worth your time.


----------



## fixxer49 (Feb 6, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I know Goldsmith was the original GB composer


elmer bernstein


----------



## Studio E (Feb 6, 2022)

fixxer49 said:


> elmer bernstein


Whoops, thank you.


----------



## KEM (Feb 6, 2022)

I’d just like to make it known that the composer, Rob Simonsen, is from St. Louis!! Only composer I know of from my city so I’ve really wanted to get in touch with him and find out what he did to get out of this dead-end hellhole and make it in Hollywood


----------



## Studio E (Feb 6, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’d just like to make it known that the composer, Rob Simonsen, is from St. Louis!! Only composer I know of from my city so I’ve really wanted to get in touch with him and find out what he did to get out of this dead-end hellhole and make it in Hollywood


I'm just about 100 miles to the north in Central Illinois.


----------



## KEM (Feb 6, 2022)

Studio E said:


> I'm just about 100 miles to the north in Central Illinois.



You finding any opportunities out there? St. Louis has nothing going on at all


----------



## Studio E (Feb 6, 2022)

KEM said:


> You finding any opportunities out there? St. Louis has nothing going on at all


Quite a bit right now, but I’ve been cultivating relationships with local filmmakers for 20 years. Gotta play the long game. It’s really paying off right now. I’m working on my first three features, and also have some paid shorts in the mix as well.


----------



## KEM (Feb 6, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Quite a bit right now, but I’ve been cultivating relationships with local filmmakers for 20 years. Gotta play the long game. It’s really paying off right now. I’m working on my first three features, and also have some paid shorts in the mix as well.



That definitely seems to be the way to go, of course LA is the end goal though!!


----------



## goalie composer (Feb 6, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’d just like to make it known that the composer, Rob Simonsen, is from St. Louis!! Only composer I know of from my city so I’ve really wanted to get in touch with him and find out what he did to get out of this dead-end hellhole and make it in Hollywood


Pretty sure he met Mychael Danna at a film festival, Mychael invited Rob out to LA to work with him, Rob eventually got writing credit on (500) Days of Summer, and his career built from that.


----------



## KEM (Feb 6, 2022)

goalie composer said:


> Pretty sure he met Mychael Danna at a film festival, Mychael invited Rob out to LA to work with him, Rob eventually got writing credit on (500) Days of Summer, and his career built from that.



Interesting, I did see he had credits on some Danna scores just didn’t know how they connected, good to know!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 6, 2022)

Indeed, what a wonderful score! IMO, Ghostbusters Afterlife was by far the best score of 2021. Cannot recommend it enough!


----------

